# Team Associated 10R5.1 Servo....????



## Glock87Coma (Dec 18, 2012)

I just bought a TeamAssociated 10R5.1 and was curious what servo everyone was running ...? Price is not an issue and I would jus rather stay away from HI-Tech. I'm lookin for an equal mixture of speed and torque, brushless or coreless and metal gears and low profile. Any suggestions? 

I have a brand new S6070 Spektrum servo that won't fit....? The torque for this one 125 with metal gears and the speed is .09 transit time I would like to stay close to this


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

There are a lot of guys that I race with including me that run the Futaba S9650.


----------

